#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Impact of IOT in Healthcare!

## Assassin

By 2019, 87% of healthcare organizations will have adopted the Internet of Things (IoT) technology and 76% believe it will transform the health industry. But how do we use the IoT today and what do we expect from it in the future? Here are some IoT benefits for health care.* 
Share your opinions on Impact of IoT in health.
*IOT-healthcare.jpg

----------

